# CF Using FAST1 Intraosseous Infusion System in AFG



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2007)

Full disclosure:  Knowing next to NOTHING about the medical arts at all, but found this in my routine hunting, and was wondering just how "new" this information is?  

Also, do I read my Googling right that this is all about pumping resucitaion or other drugs into the bone marrow when other ways aren't possible?  Thanks for your patience with the numpty question - just trying to learn a bit outside my normal lane....

*Pyng Medical Lands Canadian Forces*
Marketwire news release, 26 Sept 07
Article link

VANCOUVER, BRITISH COLUMBIA--(Marketwire - Sept. 26, 2007) - Pyng Medical Corp. (TSX VENTUREYT) is pleased to announce the Canadian Forces are now actively using the FAST1 (TM) Intraosseous Infusion System in the field in Afghanistan. Pyng's Canadian distributor Canadian Tactical & Operational Medical Solutions(CTOMS) is working closely with the Department of National Defense to provide training and distribution.

"We are pleased to be able to contribute to saving the lives of Canadian Forces with the FAST1TM," said David Christie, President and Chief Executive Officer. "While our product has been in use by the US Military for some time, adoption of the technology by the Canadian Forces reinforces the importance and need of intraosseous infusion in combat situations."

"CTOMS began teaching Canadian Forces Med Techs the use of the FAST1TM this year. The FAST1TM is ideal for use in combat environments for numerous reasons," said Chris Kopp, Chief Executive Officer of CTOMS. "Given the environment, its simplicity and safety make it the ideal choice for the Canadian Military."

Safe Harbour Statement; Forward-Looking Statements: This release may contain forward-looking statements based on management's expectations, estimates and projections. All statements that address expectations or projections about the future, including statements about the Company's strategy for growth, product development, market position, expected expenditures and financial results are forward-looking statements. Some of the forward-looking statements may be identified by words like "expects", "anticipates", "plans", "intends", "projects", "indicates", and similar expressions. These statements are not guarantees of future performance and involve a number of risks, uncertainties and assumptions. Many factors, including those discussed more fully elsewhere in this release and in documents which may be filed with the British Columbia Securities Commission, the Alberta Securities Commission, the Ontario Securities Commission, the TSX Venture Exchange, as well as other USA Commissions, could cause results to differ materially from those stated. These factors include, but are not limited to changes in the laws, regulations, policies and economic conditions, including inflation, interest and foreign currency exchange rates, of countries in which the Company does business; competitive pressures; successful integration of structural changes, including restructuring plans, acquisitions, divestitures and alliances; cost of raw material, research and development of new products, including regulatory approval and market acceptance; and seasonality of sales in some products.

The TSX Venture Exchange has not reviewed and does not accept responsibility for the adequacy or accuracy of this release.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2007)

Here is some info about intraosseous (IO) infusion.  Seems like this F.A.S.T. 1 is just a quicker way of doing it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Donut (28 Sep 2007)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Full disclosure:  Knowing next to NOTHING about the medical arts at all, but found this in my routine hunting, and was wondering just how "new" this information is?
> 
> Also, do I read my Googling right that this is all about pumping resucitaion or other drugs into the bone marrow when other ways aren't possible?  Thanks for your patience with the numpty question - just trying to learn a bit outside my normal lane....
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, so all those ITLS courses that included FAST or other IO access didn't happen?    :

It's not new, it's not revolutionary, and CTOMS, while they market some good stuff, are also selling the CF a lot of shite.


----------



## Farmboy (28 Sep 2007)

> Hmmmm, so all those ITLS courses that included FAST or other IO access didn't happen?
> 
> It's not new, it's not revolutionary, and CTOMS, while they market some good stuff, are also selling the CF a lot of shite.



 They never said they were the first to teach it, they said that "they are now teaching it", which is being tought on the Tac Med course to medics being deployed to A-stan.

 And what "shite" are they selling??  We distribute CTOMS gear and have had rave reviews from CF and US deployed medics about how advanced and innovative the products are.  

 If you want to bad mouth something you might want to add what the problem is.  By doing this we can go back to Chris to make improvements on the products.  

 It's never our or CTOMS intention to sell "shite" so *constructive* user feedback is very important to those involved.


----------



## Armymedic (28 Sep 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> It's not new, it's not revolutionary, and CTOMS, while they market some good stuff, are also selling the CF a lot of shite.



I agree it is not revolutionary, but I am not sure about "shite", be it not all thier products are useful for CF medics.  In you opinion, what stuff are they selling that falls in the former catagory? 



			
				ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> ITLS courses that included FAST or other IO access didn't happen?


Any of the courses I taught, we aquired those items ourselves, not through CMED.

Anyway, I think that is great. The FAST1 is the best IO system we could get. Please, lets go back to the BIG vs FAST1 arguement. I am sure that thread is here somewhere. 
(ps-before anyone wants to debate me on their use, they better have actually used both, not just looked at the packaging)


----------



## Donut (29 Sep 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> I agree it is not revolutionary, but I am not sure about "shite", be it not all thier products are useful for CF medics.  In you opinion, what stuff are they selling that falls in the former catagory?



Perhaps that's a better way of putting it...not usefull for CF medics.

I've gone through 3 of their little gear leashes in the last 6 months, one jammed, one cracked, and one had the little 'leash' part fail.

We've tried their K Sling several times during predeployment, with less then stellar results, and the extraction belt doesn't do any better a job then the old riggers belt, and at a rather steeper price.

I'll happily stand by virtually any SAM product, although I haven't tried the new "soft splint", and the Foxtrot stretcher, which I've only used in sims, seems a handy piece of kit, although of unknown durability (but we've been through that conversation before).

But, back to the topic at hand, I won't debate the various IO systems.  Seen 'em in use, been present when they were placed, but didn't do it myself.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Sep 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I've gone through 3 of their little gear leashes in the last 6 months, one jammed, one cracked, and one had the little 'leash' part fail.


I have used 2 for the last yr (one on the outside of my vest) with great results and no problems. I have a little loop of 550 cord on my vest teh keeper snaps on to.



			
				ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> We've tried their K Sling several times during predeployment, with less then stellar results, and the extraction belt doesn't do any better a job then the old riggers belt, and at a rather steeper price.


So that you do not feel I am rebuffing you completely, I agree with this. The K sling and extraction belt, while an inovative idea, is Junk (yes capital J) when practical use come to reality. Not just in price, but that so many other thngs can be used the same way with the same results.

In CTOMS defence, they bring in good products...whether or not they are useful for our needs/relevent for the cost.


----------



## Donut (30 Sep 2007)

Sounds like a bad batch, then, a QA issue, not a design issue.

And when do you care about feelings   8)

PMT


----------



## Armymedic (30 Sep 2007)

Apparently I signed for some compassion awhile back...On the same loan card as a stethoscope and BP cuff, it seems. I am not sure if I need to give it back.

Anyway, if Pyng and CTOMS want to do something novel, they should package the FAST removal tool separately so that Docs at the receiving end have it avail in hospital.


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2007)

That would make sense - of course, if it makes sense we frequently do the opposite though don't we? :

MM


----------



## Farmboy (1 Oct 2007)

> Anyway, if Pyng and CTOMS want to do something novel, they should package the FAST removal tool separately so that Docs at the receiving end have it avail in hospital.



 It is avalible separately from both companies, and is listed on the websites as such.



> The K sling and extraction belt, while an inovative idea, is Junk (yes capital J) when practical use come to reality. Not just in price, but that so many other thngs can be used the same way with the same results.



 Really?  Like a section of rope, or a rifle sling or ?  For the time it takes to jerry rig your own style of K-sling in the field and to have it work as well, why bother.  Rope would work but does everyone want to carry around that amount of rope on their belt? Or take the time to fish it out of their pack and rig something up?  

 I'm interested in knowing how casualties are moved to safety right now.  Is it more effective or not, than using the K-Sling.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Oct 2007)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> I'm interested in knowing how casualties are moved to safety right now.  Is it more effective or not, than using the K-Sling.



Under the cover of supporting fire from 25mm or overhead air cover, thereby suppressing the enemy by superiour firepower allows the cas to be put on a stretcher.

Preferably on a Foxtrot.  ;D


----------



## Big Red (1 Oct 2007)

Some friends on another team had a course run for them on a similar system in use by a British SF unit here in Baghdad. I believe it was a 1 day course to get qualified on the use of it. This was about 2 years ago.


----------

